# KiK - Cool kids Only



## BigChaz (Apr 3, 2014)

So, I keep seeing this KiK thing popup everywhere. Apparently it's how the cool kids talk to each other these days. It's like text messaging but not text messages.

I figure a few of you might have KiK or want to try it out. You can get it for your phone or computer at http://kik.com/

So get it, give it a try and post your name in this thread and then message each other for good times!

I will start:

*My KiK*: BigChaz2


----------



## biglynch (Apr 4, 2014)

*thebritishbhm*

I don't use it much but feel free to add me. Whilst we are at it the kids are all over Snapchat too...see above name. 

Go crazy peeps.


----------



## BigChaz (Apr 4, 2014)

biglynch said:


> *thebritishbhm*
> 
> I don't use it much but feel free to add me. Whilst we are at it the kids are all over Snapchat too...see above name.
> 
> Go crazy peeps.



Good idea. Let's also post our snapchats.

*My Snapchat*: BigChaz2


----------



## Esther (Apr 4, 2014)

BigChaz said:


> Good idea. Let's also post our snapchats.
> 
> *My Snapchat*: BigChaz2



I deleted Snapchat because I was getting 90% manginas


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Apr 4, 2014)

Esther said:


> I deleted Snapchat because I was getting 90% manginas



Awwww that sucks. That's why you stopped responding to my dick pics. Here I thought you didn't like them anymore. Turns out it was just other assholes who ruined it for me.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Apr 4, 2014)

Esther said:


> I deleted Snapchat because I was getting 90% manginas



I had the opposite effect. I wanted all the seductive boob pics, but instead people were sending me videos of their dogs.


----------



## freakyfred (Apr 4, 2014)

Just got one cause why the heckie not.

KiK - toomanyanimes


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Apr 4, 2014)

I have a KIK, but I never use it. Mostly because I've never been part of the kool kids klub. 

SnapChat: AcidBurnKDC

KIK:hozayjgarseeya


----------



## biglynch (Apr 4, 2014)

Esther said:


> I deleted Snapchat because I was getting 90% manginas


Spoil sport.

Saying that, 90% is Pretty high. 

If you going to to send a Wang portrait, (not that i ever have) put a cape on it or a crown, or both, try a luchador mask. I've gone to far.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Apr 4, 2014)

Just added you guys. I'm going to send you so many dick pics.


----------



## biglynch (Apr 4, 2014)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Just added you guys. I'm going to send you so many dick pics.


Luchador mask!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 5, 2014)

My kik and Snapchat are the same:* itsthesherf*
Add me. Go cray.


----------



## BigChaz (Apr 5, 2014)

Hozay sent me a picture of his chicken and biscuits today.

Anyways, fuck you Hozay. That was one of the most delicious looking things I have ever seen in my entire life. Now I know what I don't have.

I really need to specify this is not a euphemism. I feel like I am treading dangerous water with this wording.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Apr 5, 2014)

all of my chat programs are under the same handle. It makes it easier for my old brain to remember.....

AIM, yahoo, google plus, twitter, kik, oovoo, etc.

lucca23v2


----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 5, 2014)

BigChaz said:


> Hozay sent me a picture of his chicken and biscuits today.
> 
> Anyways, fuck you Hozay. That was one of the most delicious looking things I have ever seen in my entire life. Now I know what I don't have.
> 
> I really need to specify this is not a euphemism. I feel like I am treading dangerous water with this wording.



RIGHT!? I woke up to that crap!
Let's grab our pitchforks...

Not to kill him. But for eating. :eat1:


----------



## biglynch (Apr 5, 2014)

BigChaz said:


> Hozay sent me a picture of his chicken and biscuits today.
> 
> Anyways, fuck you Hozay. That was one of the most delicious looking things I have ever seen in my entire life. Now I know what I don't have.
> 
> I really need to specify this is not a euphemism. I feel like I am treading dangerous water with this wording.





x0emnem0x said:


> RIGHT!? I woke up to that crap!
> Let's grab our pitchforks...
> 
> Not to kill him. But for eating. :eat1:


I ...thought I ....was special.

I got that as well.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Apr 5, 2014)

lol... I keep reading snapchat as snatchchat....

ugh my mind.. i swear..


----------



## LeoGibson (Apr 5, 2014)

Sounds like fun.

My KiK is *rowts*


----------



## BigChaz (Apr 7, 2014)

Anyone who isnt using this shit is missing out on some fuuuunnnnnyyy ssstttuuuffff


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 7, 2014)

*Surlysomething*, bitches. Get on it.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 7, 2014)

WTF.

Haha


----------



## kilo riley (Apr 7, 2014)

my KIK is kiloriley

horny women hit me up! 

j/k


----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 7, 2014)

Yall need SNAPCHAT! YOU'RE MISSING OUT! ON HOZAYS FOOD AND BATHROOM BREAKS.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Apr 7, 2014)

lol.. I spent all day on snapchat..lol


----------



## lucca23v2 (Apr 7, 2014)

kilo riley said:


> my KIK is kiloriley
> 
> horny women hit me up!
> 
> j/k



lol.. crazy...


----------



## lucca23v2 (Apr 7, 2014)

x0emnem0x said:


> Yall need SNAPCHAT! YOU'RE MISSING OUT! ON HOZAYS FOOD AND BATHROOM BREAKS.



wait.. I only got his pic this morning about his first day? I am feeling no love..

lol


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 7, 2014)

I HAVE A JOB. Haha.


----------



## scottyb100 (Apr 12, 2014)

I think I'll join in 

Kik - Scottyb100

Interested in taking anyone really, especially from this site. Love'in it 

Also, the name is the same for my Snapchat but message me here if you wanna add me there. We can show each other our bellies <3

Just go crazy, I'm up for anything


----------



## violetviolets (Apr 12, 2014)

vivibbb 

!!!


----------



## Missamanda (Apr 13, 2014)

Kik: miss_amandajean


----------



## geekgamer01 (Apr 18, 2014)

Mine is "m8p8h". Anybody that wants to chat, feel free to say hello.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Apr 19, 2014)

KIK = lilbigginz

Snapchat = lilbigginz


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 19, 2014)

Okay so I've heard about snapchat alot from my previous coworker. I created one.

Name: *Dharmabean*


----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 19, 2014)

dharmabean said:


> Okay so I've heard about snapchat alot from my previous coworker. I created one.
> 
> Name: *Dharmabean*



YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## BrokenCassette (Apr 19, 2014)

Recently started using this app, I find it to be the easiest way to chat these days! I'm janetovar


----------



## scottyb100 (Apr 19, 2014)

kik says I have zero messages....

*Sigh*


----------



## LeoGibson (Apr 19, 2014)

scottyb100 said:


> kik says I have zero messages....
> 
> *Sigh*



Don't feel bad. I don't either, although I did have a couple after I first joined. It's probably because I'm fairly boring, much like I am IRL. My friends always bust my balls about how little I text or call anyone.


----------



## biglynch (Apr 20, 2014)

Kik is not so much fun, Snapchat is where its at peeps. It just so random I love it. Get on it guys.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 21, 2014)

^^^Agreed.
And I'll repost my name in case anyone wants to add me on Snapchat: itsthesherf


----------



## lucca23v2 (Apr 21, 2014)

biglynch said:


> Kik is not so much fun, Snapchat is where its at peeps. It just so random I love it. Get on it guys.



I still prefer kik


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 22, 2014)

biglynch said:


> Kik is not so much fun, Snapchat is where its at peeps. It just so random I love it. Get on it guys.




I laugh hard at some of the shit you send. I'll be at work and them "BWAHHhahahhh".. all the therapist stop and just stare at me.  For this, dear sir, I thank you.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 24, 2014)

dharmabean said:


> I laugh hard at some of the shit you send. I'll be at work and them "BWAHHhahahhh".. all the therapist stop and just stare at me.  For this, dear sir, I thank you.



Right? He is redonkulous. As is lilbigginz lol.


----------



## Micara (Apr 24, 2014)

I love Snapchat!!! Add me for all sorts of frivolity. 

MissChelie


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 24, 2014)

Well, I do need more people on there. Both Snapchat and Kik are the same: bmann0413. Yeeees, I use that screenname for almost everything. lol


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Apr 24, 2014)

x0emnem0x said:


> Right? He is redonkulous. As is lilbigginz lol.



10 second ukulele songs for everybody!!!


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 24, 2014)

bmann0413 said:


> Well, I do need more people on there. Both Snapchat and Kik are the same: bmann0413. Yeeees, I use that screenname for almost everything. lol




Adding you now Bmann. Warning.. I send lame shit in comparison to some... ike Bigginz.



Lil BigginZ said:


> 10 second ukulele songs for everybody!!!



I love the ukulele songs..


----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 25, 2014)

Lil BigginZ said:


> 10 second ukulele songs for everybody!!!



Those are my favorite I think. But your other random shenanigans are just as great.


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 25, 2014)

So a snapchat went out to er'one. Didn't mean to. If you're curious what it was, my novel. Got a snap that said, 'chupto yo?' .. Replied with my novel. lol. Sorry bout that.


----------



## kilo riley (Apr 25, 2014)

I apologize for all the random drunk msgs I have sent to people and the ones I will send in the future.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Apr 25, 2014)

kilo riley said:


> I apologize for all the random drunk msgs I have sent to people and the ones I will send in the future.



 I have not received any drunk messages.. *feeling left out*


----------



## dublover42 (Apr 26, 2014)

kik = playstationer
snapchat = playstationer

I too, can fit in with the cool kids, erry once in a while


----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 26, 2014)

dublover42 said:


> kik = playstationer
> snapchat = playstationer
> 
> I too, can fit in with the cool kids, erry once in a while



You've been added.


----------



## dublover42 (Apr 26, 2014)

x0emnem0x said:


> You've been added.



woo! I feel special!


----------



## lucca23v2 (Apr 27, 2014)

lilbigginz--- your snapchats are hilarious! I LOVE your ukulele posts...


----------



## Anjula (May 1, 2014)

I am a cool kid but I still think tumblr is the best. Btw tinder is the new "it" app heheheh 

anyways is you wanna send me (m)boobs feel free snap:biijacz


----------



## biglynch (May 1, 2014)

Anjula said:


> I am a cool kid but I still think tumblr is the best. Btw tinder is the new "it" app heheheh
> 
> anyways is you wanna send me (m)boobs feel free snap:biijacz



Agreed I really like tumblr, have not heard of this tinder, but then I'm not much of a cool kid. Expect (m)boobs immanently.


----------



## Anjula (May 1, 2014)

biglynch said:


> Agreed I really like tumblr, have not heard of this tinder, but then I'm not much of a cool kid. Expect (m)boobs immanently.



cant wait for boobs, and for tinder its pretty much an app for a dumb empty people  you can sort people and only the ones that you like ( judging by the looks) can message you if they like you back


----------



## Ninja Glutton (May 4, 2014)

My KiK is "dembutts" for anyone interested


----------



## RentonBob (May 6, 2014)

My KIK is RentonBob.


----------



## bdk03a (Jun 12, 2014)

Newbie here. I posted in the introduce yourself section. If anyone's interested my kik is bdk03a.


----------



## casualgainer (Jun 16, 2014)

You can all feel free to message me on kik at casualgainer


----------



## ODFFA (Feb 27, 2015)

Snapchat: odieffa

At long last I, too, am down with the kids


----------



## BigChaz (Feb 28, 2015)

I got a new a phone and forgot to reinstall snapchat. I just put it back on my phone so I can attempt to share pictures that are not as funny or clever as I think.


----------



## bigbellydude19 (Mar 10, 2015)

mikespears on kik, add me all!


----------



## fat hiker (Mar 13, 2015)

And here I thought KIK was only the yoghurt drink:
http://trndmonitor.com/product-spotlight-astro-kik-drinkable-yogurt/


----------



## leedsfatboy24 (Mar 15, 2015)

Tobsterr.


----------



## platinumpuzzy (Feb 18, 2019)

add me: megamilfbbw 
or kik: same name


----------



## RyanHayes1984 (Feb 18, 2019)

My kik is RyanH1984


----------



## devinprater (Feb 19, 2019)

My Kik is devinprater. Y'all can add me.


----------



## shantheman145 (Feb 19, 2019)

Wanna see a handsome male feedee with a bunch of shirtless pictures? (29)

My Kik Shanwow1989


----------



## DFW Fatty (Mar 1, 2019)

My kik is Texan_Pig (TexanPig was taken already, GRRRRRRR)
Mostly looking for feeders but anyone's welcome, I guess


----------

